# Worldmark and Interval International



## Rancher (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello All
In the past with Worldmark there had always been a two year II membership for the price of a one year membership. Does anyone know if that is still available and what the code is. It used to be advertised in their magazine but I haven't seen it there lately.

Thanks


----------



## K2Quick (Mar 29, 2014)

The two most common are S21321X and S21321XW.  They work with some accounts but not on others.  I've used them in the past successfully, but they don't currently work on my account, but others have had success using one or the other.


----------



## Rancher (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks very much. Both those codes worked like a charm.

Dennis


----------



## ChuckHH (Jul 3, 2014)

Rancher said:


> Thanks very much. Both those codes worked like a charm.
> 
> Dennis



I must be a bit late...  I couldn't make it to work.


----------

